
Ask HN: Hacks to disconnect from news, social media? - programming
I spend almost 3 to 4 hours on reading news, facebook posts, tweets, watching videos. I want to get rid of these. Right now,I have started asking myself a question before any task - how would it improve my life or support me finacially? If answer is positive, i do that task. But I think that is not the perfect way to handle this situation. So how do you handle internet distractions? How to get rid of these bad habits?
======
pjh
I use TagTime [1] on the desktop to stochastically track where my time goes.
When it inevitably and annoyingly pops up when I'm distracted from what I
ought to be doing, that nudges me back on track.

[1] [http://tagti.me/](http://tagti.me/)

------
wu-ikkyu
Delete your facebook and Twitter accounts. At least remove the mobile apps.

